

A Hard-to-Hack Password Contains Just 4 Words - sparknlaunch
http://mashable.com/2012/06/15/hard-to-hack-password/

======
tompko
"But the real problem for companies lies in the practice of using out-of-the-
box programs to protect data."

No, no, no, no, no. The real problem lies in either rolling your own, or using
out of date out-of-the-box programs. When it comes to cryptography the only
way to do it (unless you're hiring a cryptographer) is to use an out-of-the-
box program that's up to date.

